# Rochester BJJ Seminar - Jacare & Traven



## bryans (Nov 15, 2002)

BJJ Seminar
JACARE & TRAVEN
December 7 & 8, 2002
12:00 PM  3:00 PM Each Day

For more information call (585) 352-7363

Peloton Jiu-Jitsu Brasilerio is pleased to announce our 1st Annual Seminar with special guests Jacare Cavalcanti & Roberto Traven. 

Jacare, the leader of the Alliance Team and one of only five blackbelts under the late Rolls Gracie, will teach along with Roberto Traven, one of Alliances premier blackbelts and multiple BJJ World Title Holder.

Seminar Location
Atlas Health & Fitness
42 Nichols Street, Suite 12
Spencerport, NY 14559
(585) 352-7363
Located in Rochester, NY  A short ride from Canada!

THIS SEMINAR IS SURE TO PLEASE ALL LEVELS OF 
GROUNDFIGHTING ENTHUSIASTS  DONT MISS YOUR CHANCE TO TRAIN WITH THESE LEGENDS

Pricing
Pre-Register for: 	2 Days of training for only $100 ($155 Canadian). 1 Day of training for only $65 ($101 Canadian)

At the Door:	2 Days of training for only $120 ($187 Canadian). 1 Day of training for only $75 ($117 Canadian)

Checks and Money orders payable to:
Richard Rozzi
42 Nichols Street, Suite 12
Spencerport, NY 14559

** Schools with 7 or more attendees get 10% off each ticket **

** Instructors  Bring 8 or more and get a total of 50% off your fee **

Pre-Registration must occur by 11/27/02 to receive discounted rates.

BONUS
Also in attendance will be our own guest instructor straight from Brazil, Alexandre Dos Santos Dantas, also a world champion. Yes, three Brazilian Blackbelts in the same room


----------



## JDenz (Nov 15, 2002)

Ya man if I didn't just break my leg I would be there, that is an oppertunity no one should miss


----------



## Icepick (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Bryan -

Congratulations on the school!  It sounds like things are going well for you.  I hope this helps boost interest in grappling in WNY.  It would really be great if we got a few schools up and running, and could have some local tourneys.  (I can't bring myself to think of Canada as local).  

I'm training at Roy's now, and I got to see Kyle when he came out last week.  Work kept me from rolling with him at all, though.  Since you're running this show you must be training a lot.  I'll be afraid to step on the mat with you next time I come home.  Tell Paul I said Hi!

- IP


----------



## bryans (Nov 20, 2002)

IP,
Good to hear from you! Things sound like they are going well for you also. Stop by when you venture home some time. 

Don't use any secret government stuff on me if we roll....


----------



## bryans (Nov 21, 2002)

Jacare will be available for semi-privates before or after the seminar. Call to reserve - limited spots available. Costs per hour are: 
$120 for 2 people 

$150 for 3 people 

$200 for 4 people 

$320 for 6-8 people 

For those not familiar, Jacare is known as one of the best BJJ instructors in the game. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bryans (Nov 24, 2002)

Sorry, forgot to include 1 on 1 private cost with Jacare is $100 for an hour. 


Only 3 days left to pre-register and receive discounted rates. 

We have word that 2 highly talented purple belts from Canada will be coming in with their students.

And we just heard from Fabio Clemente's Alliance School in NYC. He will be up with several of his students. Yes, another BJJ blackbelt. That makes 4 (5 if Esfiha gets here)! This is a rare opportunity to roll with some high caliber talent!


----------



## bryans (Nov 27, 2002)

Today is the last day to pre-register. Please call or send your information in asap. For those interested in privates with the blackbelts in attendance, please reserve your time asap. It is filling up quickly. 

DIRECTIONS: From the West (Buffalo/Canada): NYS Thruway (I 90) to exit 47 (Leroy). This will put you on I 490 Eastbound. Take the first exit (it comes up quick) for Rte 19 (Brockport). Follow Rte 19 into Brockport to main intersection at Rte 31. Turn Right (eastbound) on Rte 31. This will take you into Spencerport. At main intersection in Spencerport with Rte 259 the plaza is on your left BEFORE you get to the intersection. Look for the McDonalds near the road you can't miss it. Drive around back of the plaza to enter the fitness center. 

From the East (Syracuse/NYC/Albany etc): NYS Thruway (90) to Exit 45. This will put you on I 490 westbound. Take that past the city to exit 8 Rte 531 (Spencerport/Brockport). Take 531 westbound to exit for Rte 259 (Union St). Turn right (north) off of exit. At first stoplight at rte 31 turn left. Plaza is first right. Look for the McDonalds out front. Drive around back of the plaza to enter the fitness center. 

Hotels: ECONO LODGE of Brockport (585) 637-3157 

Holiday Inn Express at Brockport (585) 395-1000 

Budget Inn at Spencerport (585) 349-3999


----------

